# just bought...2 Arabians



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

And if anyone is interested, this is the stud the mare was bred to:


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

We will need batter photos for a good critique with the horse standing square on level ground.

On general impression I like the gelding. He is flashy 

The mare... I'm kind of hoping that is a bad photo of her. From that photo she looks to have an upright shoulder, long back (but not saggy for her age!), be quite tied in at the knee with fairly severe sickle hocks and possibly very upright/buckled over rear pasterns.... But the angle is not great and it could be just how she is standing in that photo, so better photos would reveal more.

Both radiate good health. Congrats on your new horses.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I should have said also that for the mare's age she looks good... I was looking at it more from "what traits she might pass on to the foal" perspective. Does she ride as well or spent her whole life as a brood mare?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

JEALOUS! 
Love the gelding,not much bad to say.
The mare...a pure polish treasure, proven mama, obviously, that why they bred her to a relatively young stallion, since they know what she produces. 
The stallion had only halter record, but seeing they're all pure polish, that wouldn't worry me too much... in Poland they select their breeding stock for performance, mainly racing, at least they used to until recently. CONGRATS


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Toskhara Arabians have wonderful horses. I am jealous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice Arabs. TOTALLY JELLY!!
If that's YOU in the first photo, do NOT use a running martingale without a neck strap. Your gelding can step into it and flip. 'O'
Mustang Cowboy String Running Martingale - Statelinetack.com
Ovation English Flat Running Martingale - Statelinetack.com


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Corporal said:


> Nice Arabs. TOTALLY JELLY!!
> If that's YOU in the first photo, do NOT use a running martingale without a neck strap. Your gelding can step into it and flip. 'O'
> Mustang Cowboy String Running Martingale - Statelinetack.com
> Ovation English Flat Running Martingale - Statelinetack.com


Nope, not me, but good info to have


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh WOW, you have a couple very nice horses from Toskhara! (drools)

Love both of them, amazing bloodlines and both are out of this world! I had been following the sale online.

You can't beat the *Kordelas horses for performance, and pretty!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

chelstucker said:


> And if anyone is interested, this is the stud the mare was bred to:


One of my favorites from Toskhara!


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's another one of Oracle. I'm out to the barn with a friend tomorrow and I will try and get some clean shots. They won't be nearly as professional, but will hopefully be better for judging.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

These are beautiful horses, congrats on your purchases!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty gelding, but I think you REALLY did well on the mare....you practically stole her!


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Bellasmom said:


> Pretty gelding, but I think you REALLY did well on the mare....you practically stole her!


If I had the room, I would love to keep her. But, I am going to sell her to a lady that breeds Polish Arabians and was very interested in her, but couldn't make the auction. We really need a 2nd rideable horse for my husband. She is a pretty little thing though, and I'm sure the foal will be stunning!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulation on your beautiful new horses!


----------

